
Immune boost against the coronavirus: Vaccine being tested in Germany - baxtr
https://translate.google.de/translate?hl=&sl=de&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.mpg.de%2F11982088%2Ftuberkulose-impfstoff-wirksamkeitsstudie
======
fxtentacle
That appears to be discussing a tuberculosis vaccination. I couldnt find any
corona reference in the German text.

~~~
baxtr
Seems like I copy pasted the wrong link... here’s the right one:

[https://www.mpg.de/14608782/corona-virus-
studie](https://www.mpg.de/14608782/corona-virus-studie)

~~~
gus_massa
Post the correct link in another submission, and add a link here, so the mods
may mark this as a dupe.

If you think this post is also interesting, change the title to the correct
one.

